# Rieccomi



## Hell Krusty (29 Agosto 2012)

Un saluto ai regan! Non scriverò molto, perchè non ho molto tempo... Però vabbè... Eccomi qui...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2012)

Hola


----------



## Gekyn (29 Agosto 2012)

Mi fa piacere la tua iscrizione!


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Agosto 2012)

Bentornato


----------



## herbertkilpin (29 Agosto 2012)

Helllll ;-)


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2012)

Mitico un salutone!!


----------



## Hell Krusty (29 Agosto 2012)




----------



## Hell Krusty (30 Agosto 2012)

Ah ovviamente se non avete niente in contrario [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=8]franko1986[/MENTION]


----------



## Cristof94 (30 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ah ovviamente se non avete niente in contrario [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=8]franko1986[/MENTION]



Ti vedevo molto spesso anche su forumfree, per quanto poco puo valere la mia opinione non c'è nessun problema. I problemi ci sono con quelli che vengono a provocare


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2012)

No problem, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## franko1986 (1 Settembre 2012)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Ah ovviamente se non avete niente in contrario [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] [MENTION=8]franko1986[/MENTION]


Sulla nuova casa sono tutti i benvenuti.

Peraltro, se non ricordo male, non eri né bannato né altro neanche su Forumfree, quindi: no problem


----------

